# hunter/jumper prospect?? picc heavy



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

ok excuse the my ugly face on the last pic. i didnt realize it was that atracious


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he looks pretty cute. He's all legs! haha. I can't say anything about confo because the pics aren't right for a confo critique. I think he would be very flashy in the arena!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately you can't tell too much about the conformation of this horse with those pictures; if you can get one side-on with the horse squared up, no tack that would be best! 
In other news... super cute!! As for hunter/jumper... if you're planning on doing anything rated, he won't fly as a hunter horse. They still have an awful stigma against loudly colored horses unfortunately. Jumpers though? Anything goes as long as it jumps!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

So hunters are 'Horse-color racist', eh? Lol.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He's cute, but I'd like to see a video. from the pictures, it looks like he has more knee action then hunters like.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

sunny06 said:


> So hunters are 'Horse-color racist', eh? Lol.


In a word, yes. It's not "traditional." They like plain colors; chestnut, bay, black, brown, grey... just not combinations


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

In my area though, there are several paints that do VERY well. Paints are becoming more accepted


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's very cute! I have heard of the discrimination against paints, etc. But don't let it stop you!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> In my area though, there are several paints that do VERY well. Paints are becoming more accepted



Agreed. I think the stigma against color has been out for several years. I see paints ALL over the A circuit now. In fact I showed a paint last year extensively in the A circuit hunter ring and was quite successful. I see paints win undersaddles and even paint ponies win the model (although grey welshes still mostly rule that arena!). 

Like others have mentioned, it's impossible by your pictures to judge his conformation. I would like to add too that there is a vast difference between hunters and jumpers. A hunter's conformation can be quite different from a jumper's. If you really want an assessment I'd post a video of his movement. 
Very cute horse!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for bringing me up-to-date!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ What?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay sorry this has turned into a converstation about paints in the hunter ring. I have to say I am shocked to find there is still stimga. I was at an A show a few weekends ago and there were virtually NO paints. We were chatting with a nice lady there who said she had found a great pony for her daughter but her trainer would not even consider the it because it was "colored." I was surprised. 

I showed back it the early 80s on a local circuit and cleaned up with my paint colored pony. I can't believe there is still stigma attached to "coloered" horses.

That is a shame.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It is a shame, but there are still many "old school" judges out there that won't pin a paint/pinto simply because of its color. The stigma is still out there, though I'm glad to hear it isn't as bad as it used to be.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree apparently its better but I can't believe is even a question nearly 30 years since I was the only one on my circuit showing a paint pony. I did take her to at least one A show a year (Maryland) and we did win there and that was probably 1979,80,81,82 or so. Stupid people.

anyway to OP, I love your horse and you look cute in the last pic.... get some conf shots and vids. and don't let the anti colors judges get you down


----------



## mckenna310 (Aug 9, 2009)

it depends on how he moves and if he has a nice jump but he is very cute


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

ok here are some videos. 

keep in mind he is three. and we r working on leads and balanceness currently.
so everything you see is his naturalness(if that makes sense) he has had only a little of bit of training.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

He seems very cute. Sadly, hunters does have a bias towards solid color horses. It's just how it is. But I seem them all the time at shows here and they are starting to become more accepted. You just have to be prepared for some of your judges to count against you because they don't like paints. There will always be those judges that don't actually judge you on hat they should be. I had to learn that the hard way. It's a hard pill to swallow. But if he seems like a fun, safe mount he could probably be a good guy for you.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Facebook won't let me se them. Try photobucket or youtube


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is very cute from what i can tell in the pics ... what level are you planning to work up to with him?

like others have mentioned, here in CA the A shows are very competitive and most colored horses aren't looked at too highly in the hunter ring- but jumpers will take anyone


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> In my area though, there are several paints that do VERY well. Paints are becoming more accepted


I do agree with this.
I don't think Rated Hunters are stinted against Paints that much anymore, if at all. Especially in the US. I've seen quite a few paint colored sport horses at rated Hunter shows and rated Dressage shows both, and they place really well.

I don't think you'd have any problem doing Rated with him.

Is that saddle too wide for him? Maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but it would be a good thing to make sure the saddle fits him properly, especially if he is just started under saddle. The last thing you want is the saddle to hurt his back. 

I agree that it is hard to judge his conformation. But he looks to have nice movement! He is only three, so he will grow and mature more, as well as fill out more.

Good luck with him, he is quite a looker! And seems very willing and level headed.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> So hunters are 'Horse-color racist', eh? Lol.


Yeah It's bad....My friend has an Appy that jumps beautifully, but she can't take him to big shows because the judges are too stuck up to look past his spots. They seem to like Bays and browns. 

He is quite an adorable guy though. I think he would probably make a good jumper, depending on his temperment and whether or not he can take sharp turns and crank up the speed. You can always just show locally in the hunters though. Theres tons of shows that aren't rated that are a lot of fun.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think he's very lovely, and you certainly seem to really like him too!


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

LiveToJump said:


> I do agree with this.
> I don't think Rated Hunters are stinted against Paints that much anymore, if at all. Especially in the US. I've seen quite a few paint colored sport horses at rated Hunter shows and rated Dressage shows both, and they place really well.
> 
> I don't think you'd have any problem doing Rated with him.
> ...


 
my saddle is a flex tree saddle. because i like to ride multiple horses with it. its fits him really good. 
and he is the best 3 year old ever! sometimes i forget hes so young. and he has an amazing talent for jumping. he has jumped over the electric fences 2 times in one week to get in the grass. and the fences r bigger than him. i think jumpers might be the way to go with him!


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Facebook won't let me se them. Try photobucket or youtube


 
ok sorry. here r the youtube videos.





 

sorry if its bad quality!


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

jumpwhat007 said:


> Yeah It's bad....My friend has an Appy that jumps beautifully, but she can't take him to big shows because the judges are too stuck up to look past his spots. They seem to like Bays and browns.
> 
> He is quite an adorable guy though. I think he would probably make a good jumper, depending on his temperment and whether or not he can take sharp turns and crank up the speed. You can always just show locally in the hunters though. Theres tons of shows that aren't rated that are a lot of fun.


 
hes a pretty good natural jumper. he recently jumped out of his pen twice. into the grass. the fence is electric and bigger than him. he has not one scratch.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

And those fences aren't short, wow! Well, I suppose jumping over electric will certainly teach him to be a tight little jumper haha. You should have np jumping him.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

jumpwhat007 said:


> And those fences aren't short, wow! Well, I suppose jumping over electric will certainly teach him to be a tight little jumper haha. You should have np jumping him.


 
yea. thats exactly what i thought. but i was suprised because he is soooo lazy when im riding. its crazy. 

but the other wierd thing is he wont jump an actually jump. like i tried it in hand once. like a half foot X and he crashed through it. but if theres a puddle or a rut in the ground then hell launch himself over it. he is a verrryyy strange horse!


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

jumpwhat007 said:


> Yeah It's bad....My friend has an Appy that jumps beautifully, but she can't take him to big shows because the judges are too stuck up to look past his spots. They seem to like Bays and browns.
> 
> He is quite an adorable guy though. I think he would probably make a good jumper, depending on his temperment and whether or not he can take sharp turns and crank up the speed. You can always just show locally in the hunters though. Theres tons of shows that aren't rated that are a lot of fun.


I wouldn't really say the judges are stuck up, 99% of A rated judges are very, very traditional. They like to see the whole package as a hunter horse, horses with loud color patterns are very distracting.
Way back when i showed hunters (80's-90's) in my area it was bays and greys, that's it no chestnuts, nothing with markings etc. Most of those judges still judge the rated today. 

As for the o/p horse, it's something that many judges can look past now a days. My little sister has a pony hunter who is pretty ugly in my opinion with loud coloring and a ridiculously small head on a huge body, but, he's a very very fancy mover and they do very well in the rated stuff.
http://www.hoofprintimages.com/mp_c...ventid=28321&imagename=DPt1(7-12-09)0097t.jpg
http://www.hoofprintimages.com/mp_c...ventid=28321&imagename=DPt1(7-12-09)0165t.jpg


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

totally off topic ... THAT PONY IS FAT! haha gotta love ponies!


----------

